# Paul Gasol is



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

asking for a trade.:clap:


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Would you even think the Mavs are even interested? I would think not. I think he ends up somewhere in the East.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

...We have Dirk. Is he really something we need at Center? And what do we deal for him? I hope you're happy because he's leaving the division.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Gasol doesnt need to come to Dallas, we have an awesome lineup, and we wouldnt start Dirk off, and Damp is good starting center,, so i dont think that we need Gasol to play in Dallas... and plus we would have to give up at least 1 pretty good player which i dont think we would wanna do for Gasol who recently broke his ankle, so if we get him he could just injure himself again and it would be a waste of a trade for us


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

At least we will have someone that is able to put a body on guys like Haslem.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

t1no said:


> At least we will have someone that is able to put a body on guys like Haslem.


We can sign a stooge for that, when you trade for Gasol, they're going to want a lot back that we might not be prepared to give up.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I'd give Cro for Gasol....



ok ok... if you twist my arm, i'll throw in Anthony Johnson too.


if that's not enough, i'd walk!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Jerry West buys Ed a lifetime supply of walking shoes*


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> *Jerry West buys Ed a lifetime supply of walking shoes*


:lol: 

I thought you were going to crack some "old" jokes, like....

lifetime supply of walkers.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I say we go for him, anybody but JHo and Dirk.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

t1no said:


> I say we go for him, anybody but JHo and Dirk.


Why? He doesn't fit into the offense at all. He's soft, he's not a center. He's not coming off the bench either. Why would we want him?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Why? He doesn't fit into the offense at all. He's soft, he's not a center. He's not coming off the bench either. Why would we want him?


Why doesn't he fit into our offense? What makes you think he is soft? and he's not a center? so what... I don't think he will have any trouble playing center, just as long as we have a big guy in our bench to defend Yao and Shaq.

Uh oh.. i just checked nba.com and he is a center. 
http://www.nba.com/playerfile/pau_gasol/career_stats.html


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

t1no said:


> Why doesn't he fit into our offense? What makes you think he is soft? and he's not a center? so what... I don't think he will have any trouble playing center, just as long as we have a big guy in our bench to defend Yao and Shaq.
> 
> Uh oh.. i just checked nba.com and he is a center.
> http://www.nba.com/playerfile/pau_gasol/career_stats.html


...You go to the Grizzlies board and ask if this guy is a *Center*. I'm against the move, but if you think it's fine, so be it.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

This is like the debate on whether or not Dirk/Timmy/Amare is a #5.

Dirk/Timmy fans will swear by the fact that Dirk/Timmy can't play #5 well, but it doesn't change the fact that they DO play that position from time to time.

NBA fans will argue that Amare's better off as a #4, but Suns fans will never hesitate to call him a #5 because of their offensive scheme.

There is no right or wrong answer to either side. :whoknows:

.... but I do think Pau is a #4. :biggrin:


----------

